# Transmisor banda ciudadana 10 Km



## cronixoo (Abr 19, 2009)

hola he encontrado este circuito de pablin y me gustaria saber si podria funcionar y  en que modulacion es FM o AM?


----------



## macraig (Abr 19, 2009)

Es modulacion AM. Parece q puede funcionar. Por q no lo armas, y luego vemos.

Salu2


----------



## lolilo1314 (Abr 19, 2009)

yo me plantee montarlo pero.. donde puedo conseguir ese transformador?


----------



## macraig (Abr 19, 2009)

Los transformadores son siempre un problema. Trata de buscarlo en un radio a transistores antiguo, de los que usan transformador en la etapa de salida al parlante (salida clase A, radios muuuuy antiguos). Si no puedes, pues armate el transformador tu mismo.

Salu2


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 20, 2009)

ante todo  muchas gracias na pregunta ¿como pudiste saber que es en modulacion AM ? lo he estado buscando pero no encuentro la respuesta
otra cosa el transformador como se puede hacer 
gracias y salu2


----------



## macraig (Abr 20, 2009)

Es sencillo. FM no puede ser . Ya en serio, Si te fijas bien, el primer transistor forma un oscilador sintonizado por el circuito tanque en colector. Con el transformador, inyectas una senal en emisor que es "amplificada" en el colector (amplificador base comun, tambien en el primer transistor). Esto se suma a la senal del oscilador q tienes en colector y pues bueno, tienes modulacion AM. (AM = Portadora + banda base).

Lo interesante es que el primer transistor forma el oscilador y el modulador. Todo combinado en 1. Y estos dos circuitos pueden analizarse por separado (aproximadamente, claro) mediante superposicion.

No soy bueno haciendo transformadores, pero no es en si algo dificil. Busca en el foro, seguro hay algo.


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 20, 2009)

¿se puede alimentar con una pila de 9 voltios?  en caso afirmativo el transformador para que es ? por se que los transformadores son para corriente alterna y no para continua aunque si que es verdad que en un walki talky que tenia su alimetacion era por una pila de 9 v   y tenia un pequeño transformador


----------



## abiurra (Abr 20, 2009)

Este transmisor  tambien modula frecuencia  por que el audio lo inyectan a el oscilador
Si fuera am puro tendría una etapa separadora entre el oscilador y el tr final.
Y se modularia el tr final .


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 20, 2009)

entonces este transmisor es FM o AM?


----------



## abiurra (Abr 20, 2009)

Para serte sincero este transmisor si te escuchan a 50 metros
Festeja jajaja.
En cuanto si es fm o am  hace las dos cosas  no por que sea 
Bueno, sino que eso es  un defecto que los radio aficionados 
No quieren .
Busca en google pone transmisores QRP (baja potencia) que hay una cantidad.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Eso es cierto, es dificil que te escuche si sintonizan en AM. Si sintonizan en FM creo que hay mas posibilidades.
Por cierto, vieron que este circuito es similar a esos clásicos emisores de FM de cien metros?


----------



## Formario1954 (Jun 6, 2019)

el transformador para este transmisor puede ser uno de los usados para reducir voltaje 120 Volts a 6 o 9 voltios  de 1 amperio y es practicamente igual, yo les he usado en radios de tubos como salida...con muy buenos resultados.


----------



## Josen (Nov 17, 2019)

Hola, me gustaría montar este circuito y quisiera saber si alguien lo ha probado y le ha ido bien.
Respecto a lo del transformador, @Formario1954  ¿Te refieres a transformadores de 50 Hz?
También se especifica en la página web de Pablin que para construir la bobina del tanque LC hay que usar una ferrita de 1cm de diámetro y 5 cm de largo, yo todos los núcleos de ferrita que tengo son toroidales, ¿Alguien sabe cómo hayar la equivalencia para hacerlo toroidal en vez de en un núcleo lineal?.
Si se supone que es Banda Ciudadana, en España es a una frecuencia de 27 Mhz (aprox, hay 40 canales disponibles)  ¿Es cierto que tiene un alcance de 10 Km? la verdad lo veo complicado...
Un saludo.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 17, 2019)

Buenas, en principio viendo lo que veo el transmisor debería modular en AM aunque lo que se puede hacer es no utilizar el transformador de modulación y producir esta (AM) de forma externa utilizando el modulador del transmisor AM de nueva electrónica o producirla con un transformador externo en serie con la alimentación +B del emisor como hacía carkit con su emisor de 27 Mhz, aunque al transformador hay que atacarle con un amplificador de audio. Lo que pasa es que las mismas variaciones de tensión consecuencia de la modulación AM pueden provocar modulación residual en FM ya que el oscilador no está controlado por ningún tipo de sistema, es un oscilador lc-libre.

Otra cosa que me "extraña" es que el BD139 no tiene ninguna polarización de base, en resumen, montando el circuito con el 2N2222 solo y obteniendo la rf a partir del condensador de 100 nF obviando la fase siguiente con el BD139 el circuito debe emitir y oscilar, ahora sólo falta modularlo en AM.

10 Km me parece mucho, depende de la antena, orografía, etc


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 17, 2019)

!Hola a todos , ese diseño es una broma !
Nin pierda su precioso tienpo tentando armar eso.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 17, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hola a todos , ese diseño es una broma !
> Nin pierda su precioso tienpo tentando armar eso.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Daniel, con tu sabio conocimiento no crees que como mínimo con esa configuración el 2N2222 empiece a oscilar???


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 17, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel, con tu sabio conocimiento no crees que como mínimo con esa configuración el 2N2222 empiece a oscilar???


Oscilar si , pero solamente eso y nada mas , lo paso amplificador es por demasiado mediocre para andar.
Lo oscilador es modulado en AM por su emisor y eso es una tecnica malisima de modulación donde alen de AM (amplitud modulada) tenemos tanbien FM (frequenzia modulada) y lo audio recuperado en lo paso receptor  es igualmente mediocre debido a la alta distorción introduzida por la modulación FM presente ( esa totalmente indesejable).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

